# Ruined Hymer?



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

re my earlier post on a cracked shower tray for my Hymer C524 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63891-.html , I've had to order a new one as the plastic arround the plug was so brittle that it just crumbled.

Brownhills gave me the part number over the phone when I phoned (with the vin number) and told me Hymer UK had stock in Preston. I emailed them and spoke to them: they confirmed the part number as H1383547 and that they had stock.

However, I have taken the old one out (glue everywhere..had to break it in pieces...absolute nightmare job but that's a story for later)….and there's a label underneath which says the part number is 1203608 (Duschwanne Mitte). I really hope thay are sending the correct part as the number as this is not the same number as the one confirmed by them.

I am now very worried now in case they can't supply the correct part and I've ruined the van…..we are going on holiday on 6 Aug too!

I shall be phoning as soon as they open tomorrow.

I feel sick................


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking at your avatar - the shower tray is least of your worries! - good luck hope its all done for your jollies.

Greenie 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

8O 8O 8O 8O Who gave you the part number


Dave P


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Yes I was waiting for a comment like that..lol!!!!

The avatar van is one used by Hymer for crash tests btw (google: Hymer crash test) Poor vid on youtube too.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> 8O 8O 8O 8O Who gave you the part number
> 
> Dave P


Brownhills Newark did and they told me Hymeruk (Brownhills Preston) had stock...I then emailled Hymeruk with that number and my vin details again... and they confirmed number (and gave me a price £120 higher than Newark which I queried).


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

phew..panic over. They changed the part number due to problems with the original part. Hopefully, the new one wont be less than 0.5 mm thick around the plughole and at the corners. Part on its way!


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad that seems to be sorted.

Do you mind me asking how much it cost (your comment about a quote £120 *higher *than orginally mentioned made me curious)?


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Newark quoted £100 + vat but ob a mistake. Actual cost is £217.50 (discounted) + vat plus £25 shipping. It is massive and the job involves a complete stripdown of the washroom as it lips under the back and right side walls....ie door, wc, mirror, basin, and the side and back walls. It has to be broken to remove as it is stuck down with tons of non-cure adhesive...anyone know where to get that stuff or how to clean the old stuff off wood? Not a job for the feint hearted...must cost a fortune in labour!


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

The tray arrived on Tuesday whilst I was away on business. Brownhills/Hymeruk warned me to check it before signing the delivery note and I left clear instructions with the Mrs and kids to do this. 

When the driver arrived at the door with the documents (the parcel was still in the van) my Mrs explained to the driver that she would have to check it for damage. She helped the driver carefully lift the box out of the van and opened it from the top. The driver commented on how very poorly packaged it was, it had no padding whatsoever and was literally rattling around!!! She didn’t notice either anything on the packaging saying FRAGILE! The driver then lifted it out of the van with my wife’s help and she then checked it to make sure it was okay, which she thought it was. He then put it back in the box, offering to carry it down our long drive to the house. However, when he lifted up the box, it fell out of the bottom (but she didnt think to check it again!)!

I have just looked at the tray on my return and it is indeed slightly cracked in one corner. Fortunately, the crack is a corner which is well hidden behind the right of the back wall but nevertheless, I've paid £189.34+vat for a broken item. I have emailled Hymeruk but they'll say (as I did) that she should have checked it when it fell out of the box. 

The only difference between the new shower tray and the old one is it is alpine white as opposed to cream. It is still as thin as a strawberry punnet around the front right corner and the adjacent plughole and 7mm thick in other parts. I bought a plastic repair kit which includes ABS resin and fibre matting to repair the orginal one before finding it was beyond that, so may use it to reinforce the weak areas (and crack) of the new one before it goes in.

Incidentally, the non curing adhesive queried above is a butyl mastic of the kind used to seal caravan edge trims and is available from Jacksons camping or ebay (search caravan mastic or sealant). It comes off with turps. They do it in tape form too.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hang in there HB - am sure it will all come right in the end its bluddy annoying though. 

Greenie :lol:


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Expensive piece of kit, amd annoying to say the least that it doesn't seem well made (too thin in places).

Hope everything will go smoothly when fitting.


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

*shower tray*

I had to do the same repair pig of a job, had to replace the shower back splash, very expensive from Hymer used a sheet of 8x4 plastic same material just needed to be cut to size £26 from local plastics firm

Good look


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

*Re: shower tray*



buzz7639 said:


> I had to do the same repair pig of a job, had to replace the shower back splash, very expensive from Hymer used a sheet of 8x4 plastic same material just needed to be cut to size £26 from local plastics firm
> 
> Good look


 Thanks..job nearly done now. I dread to think what this job would cost in labour. Did you have to replace the false back wall or the right side cladding panel, which both have to come off?. The false back wall was a pig as it was pegged and screwed sideways both sides and all fittings eg sink and storage compartments had to be removed. The right side panel tore as it came off but I bought an 8 x 4 3mm white pvc panel from Amari plastics (national) for £35...they cut it too.

This shower tray is common to a very wide range of B and C class Hymers from at least 2003 to date, though the fit out may be different. I would urge anyone with one of them or anyone that is contempating buying one to check the front right corner and adjacent plug hole very carefully for cracks. The area and the waste trap are unsupported and flex with traffic into and out of the bathroom. I would recomend removing the bottom panel under the door and packing underneath the waste with a 12mm thick piece of wood to stop it moving downwards. I would also recomend keeping all blinds and curtains closed when your MH is not in use to avoid UV ageing of all internal plasitics inc the shower tray. May be avoid using bleach too. I strengthened the very thin plastic in that region before the new one went in with an excellent but messy plastic repair kit from Wayside Adhesives (ebay id: mgracer10).

If anyone is contemplating this job then don't hesitate to PM me or use the www button to get my work phone number.


----------

